# How do I stop my daughters shetland from bucking from trot to canter?



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

there is something called a daisy rein/grass rein. This attaches to the poll of the bridle and to the front d rings of the saddle this prevents the pony from putting his head down so that his back end can come up. I use one for my little brother's pony as she get's excited exactly the same from trot to canter. It works a treat.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

check for saddle fit as well - i know people just assume that it's ponies being bratty but there could be a pain issue involved just like with a full sized horse.


----------



## anxiousmum (Mar 22, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for your ideas......daisy reins/grass reins sound like a good idea...he is bomb proof except for this one issue so will research this but am also just arranging for someone to check his saddle and his back just incase!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I would have a chiropractor check him out just in case. My mare did the same thing when her hip was out. She wasn't lame or look at any different, but my vet fixed it right up.


----------

